# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  الي تبغي هديه مميزه..للزوج او لحد عزيز عليييج

## توته الحلوه

*كلنا انمل من الهدايا المؤلووفه لازواجنا ومب شرط للزوج بس 

ممكن لامج لبوووج لاي حد عزيز عليج 

عطور نعول كرمكم الله سوع و...و.....


انا بقووووووولكم

شي يديد

وووايد بيستانس على هالفكره الي بتكون له صدقه جااريه

المهم 

سيري جميعه دار البر 

وسوي له بئر (ويعتبر صدقه جاريه) بئر ماي في سيرلاينكا ب 835 درهم اتخيلي 

ويبي الوصل من الجمعيه 

وخذيه وحطي له اياها في باقة وررد 

وشوفي الوناسه يووم بيفتح الورقه وبيشوف الطوووي باسمه 

فلان ولد فلان

لفي الورقه بشرايط ويدخلونها ف الباااقه 

او حتى ممكن اتنوعين 

حفر بئر 

وطباعة مصاحف _المصحف ب 10 دراااهم 

ومن غير الصدقات الحلوه الي عندهم 

او ممكن تكفلين يتيم لسنه كامله باسمه 

اضني هالهديه بتكوون مميزه وااايد 

شو راايكم

فكرت اسويها*


وخدمه حلوووه لبنات دبي

اتصلت ف الجمعيه وعطوني رقم مندوبهم اييبج لج الاورراق لين البيت وتختارين الي تبينه من الكتيب الي بيييب لج اياه وتدفعين له في حزتها

وايييب لج الاوراقالباقيه عقب يومين الوصل وغيره  :Smile: 



حصلت لكم 

موقعهم في الانترنت

http://www.daralber.com/

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## شما المحيربي

الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...

----------


## خريجة إدارة

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## الخيزران

_فكره روووووووووووووعه يزاج الله خير اختي
والله يوفقج لعمل الخيررر_

----------


## ام ندى ...

يزاج الله الف خير على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم .....الغاليه وين اتصلتي الاعمال الخيريه او الهلال الاحمر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأميرة2

روووعه الفكرة ماشاءالله

----------


## رافينا

والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شوق الأمارات

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن23

> والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره
> 
> جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم وهج

ممكن تزودينا بأرقامهم يالغالية

----------


## النفسية

مشكووووووووووووورة اختي ع الفكرة 
يستاهلون الوالد والوالدة ها الحركة 

وان شالله ريلي بعد بس في المستقبل لاني بعدني ملقوفة ^_^

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

فكره روووووووووووووعه يزاج الله خير اختي
والله يوفقج لعمل الخيررر

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

فكرة ولا أحلى مشكورة الغلا على الموضوع القيم ..

----------


## يانور عيني

انشالله بسويها لريلي الشهر الياي لانه بيكون يوم زواجنا انشالله بس ممكن تعطيني ارقامهم

----------


## missdxb

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام ديومة

والله اليوم في الكلاس افكر اني من عرست ما هديت ابويه شي

ان شاء الله بسويها .... و لنا و له الاجر


جزااج الله خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

> يزاج الله الف خير على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم .....الغاليه وين اتصلتي الاعمال الخيريه او الهلال الاحمر ؟؟؟؟


جمعية دار البر

----------


## توته الحلوه

الغاليااات الي ينشدني 

اسم الجمعيه 

داار البر 

والرقم موجود في البداله 

مندوب دبي اسمه جاسم ورقمه موجود عندهم

----------


## دموع ساخنة

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## كشكش

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## hind494

يزاج الله خير الغاليه 
الله لا يحرمنا من افكارج الحلوه 

ما عندهم مندوب لبوظبي

----------


## توته الحلوه

حصلت لكم 

موقعهم في الانترنت

http://www.daralber.com/

----------


## FFF

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ~UAE_LaDy ~

جزاج الله كل الخير.... روووووووعه الهدية..

----------


## قصة حنين

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

فكره روعه الله يوفقج

----------


## بطوه

ما شاء الله على افكارج الحلوووه
بصراحة وايد عجبتني.. وان شاء الله الله يوفقني واسويها

----------


## أمووووووره

والله أحلى هديه

----------


## سراب 44

يزاج الله خير ما قصرتي ....

----------


## مــها

فكــره حلوه ما شاء الله ...  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## قصص

شي طيب

ويزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ميميه88

مشكووووووره فيها اجر
وتالف القلوب ومحبه

----------


## نور*دبي

الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خيييييير عالفكرة المميزة جدا

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن خواتي على المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن خواتي على المرور

----------


## أم غـلا

يزاج الله خير

بي وين براك؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## "شموخ"

جزاج الله خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

ماشاء الله فكرة وايد حلوة ...

وجعلها في ميزان حسناتج ...

وان شاء الله بسويها حق الوالدة في يوم الام واللي بيصادف 21/3/2008م ...

----------


## (مراسيم)

يزاج الله ألف خير يا الغلا

----------


## دمعووه

يزاج الله ألف خير يا الغلا

----------


## eimankh

الله يبارك لج ويوفقج ياااااااارب

----------


## فطـــامي

والله فكره حلووووه انا ادور ع شي مميز اهدي اغلى ناسي

----------


## أم أحمد99

والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره

يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن خوواتي

----------


## $ أم سهيل $

يزاج الله خير يا توته الحلوه الحلو ما ايي منه الا الحلو
عجبتني الفكره وجاري التطبيق

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

جزاج ربي الجنة

----------


## فطامي@

الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية..

----------


## ro0o7_m

فكره روووووووووووووعه يزاج الله خير اختي...

----------


## نوفانه

الله يبارك فيك فيش أختي فعلا هدية حلوة كثير .. راح أهديه حفر بير في يوم ميلاده إن شاء الله

----------


## Donna

هدية روعة .. أنا مسوتنها لأمي يوم عيد الأم السنة الماضية .. وحابة أكررها هالسنة ... بس عمل خيري ثاني ,, مشكورة فديتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن على هالرودود الطيبه

----------


## بنوته مووت

روعه الفكره


مشكوره ^ ^

----------


## أم كاكي

الله فكره وااااااااايد حلوووه ومميزه

مشكورة اختي

----------


## صدى حنيني

يزاج الله خير الغالية ,,,

فكرت وااااااايد حلوة وفميزان حسناتج .. وتوني اتصلت بهم وخذت مكانهم اللي فجميرا وان شاءالله بمر عليهم اليوم  :Smile:  

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------


## كل الرقة

هذي احلى هديه يزااج الله خير

----------


## المحبة لله

مشكورة الغاليه بصراحه هاي احلى هديه لانها اجر فأجر انشالله

----------


## اكسسواراتي

ما شاء الله علييييج
جزاااااااااااااااج الله خير اختي 

صرااااحه الفكره رووووووووووووووووعه




جاااااااااااااااااااري التطبيق

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## واثقة الخطى

انشاء الله بحاول هالشهر اسويها 

الفكرة روعه واتشجعه هو بعد على الاعمال الطيبه

----------


## نوور القمر

اعيبتني الفكره وايد رووووووووووووووعه مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## صدى حنيني

البارحة سرت وسويتها لناس غاليين قلبي ... وان شاءالله اليوم او باجر بحطها فباقة ورد وبهديهم وان شالله اتعيبهم  :Smile: 
ويزاج الله خير اختي الغالية عالفكرة الطيبة  :Smile:

----------


## متزوجة

الفكرة روووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## أخت القمـر

رووووووووووووووووووعه

وسبحان الله،، كنت افكرة عيدية اميه هالسنة ان احفر لها بير،،، يزاااااااااااج الله الف خير الغالية

----------


## bso0omh

الفكره روعه لج كل الشكر غاليتي..وجزاج الله خير..

----------


## vip~s

روعة الفكرة حبيبيتي الله يوفقج

----------


## توته الحلوه

> البارحة سرت وسويتها لناس غاليين قلبي ... وان شاءالله اليوم او باجر بحطها فباقة ورد وبهديهم وان شالله اتعيبهم 
> ويزاج الله خير اختي الغالية عالفكرة الطيبة


الله يسعدكم

----------


## توته الحلوه

اااااااااااااااب

----------


## توته الحلوه

> الفكره روعه لج كل الشكر غاليتي..وجزاج الله خير..


تسلمين اختي

----------


## توته الحلوه

http://www.daralber.com/

----------


## توته الحلوه

اااااااااب

----------


## صمت

جعله الرحمن في ميزان حسناتك!!!!

----------


## أم عزه

يزاج الله خير الغاليه والله إنها فكره حلوه واااااااايد.. ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## Hno0odah

فكره عجيبه ورهيبه
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

اميييين

----------


## المصارعه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نايس^^

----------


## توته الحلوه

اااااااااااااب

----------


## انهارالغلا

الغالية مافهمت كيف اعطيه اياها يوديها الجمعية ولا شالسالفة

----------


## ذكريات98

ما شاء الله عليج اختي
أحلى هدية تخطر ع البال

----------


## ..>روح غاليها<..

فكره حلوه
يزاج الله خير

----------


## روح الوفاء

الفكره روووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييج روووووووووووعه

----------


## ام مريومه

والله فكرة حلوه يبالي اجربها

----------


## توته الحلوه

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## الملكي

> ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه
> 
> الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## أم سلامه2006

تسلميييييييييين وبرفعه للفايده

----------


## توته الحلوه

مشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## ياقوته

تسلمين اختي
وجزاااااااااااااااااك الله خير
والله ما قصرتي

وعسى ربي يوفقج دوووم

----------


## الجرح الدامي

.. الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...

----------


## هنوده1

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي فكره وااايد حلوه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن خوااتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## عزي قرآني

بارك الله فيج

----------


## فطمطم

يزاااااااااج الله خير

----------


## ليلى الخوري

فكره حلوة بصراحه 

يزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## ام اريامي

موفقه الغلا

----------


## نااعمه

وايد حلوه الفكره  :Smile:

----------


## كبرياء إمرأه

ماشاء الله عليج
فكره واااااااااااايد حلوه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خووواتي

----------


## ذكريات امي

يزاج اله خير

فكره روووووووووووعه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون على المرور

----------


## ليدي بيرد

يزاج الله خير الغالية وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ما نسيت

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير
فكرة رهيييييييييييييييييييييــــــــــــــــــــــــبه

صراحة صج ما قصرتي

----------


## أم زايد 77

> الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...

----------


## ليونيل

يزاج الله خير 
صج فكره ولا اروع

----------


## دانة الغلا

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

----------


## +حلوه موت+

حلووووه الفكره

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن على المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## the quean

فكرة حلو ,,,, الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين اختي

----------


## عروسه البحر

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## توته الحلوه

العفو اختي

----------


## بطة العين

فكرة حلوة
يزااااااج الله خير

----------


## ديــايــه

الصراحه ماتقصرين اختي على هاي الفكره الحلوه الصراحه منها هديه ومنها اجر لج وللشخص الثاني بدال مانضيع بيزاتنا ف شي مايسوى  :Smile:

----------


## ام منصور81

فكره حلوه ..الله يجزاك الف خير اختي 

الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## TEFLAT-GALB7

ما شاء الله عليج
تبارك الرحمن
فكر نير ويجزيج ربي كل خير اختي ع الفكره الاكثر من رائعه
بصراحه
وااااايد استانست من فكرتج
وحبيت اطبقها 
من بعد اذنج
والله يبارك فيج وبأمثالج
وجوزيت خير باذن الله

----------


## ام شامه

ربي يوفقج

/
\
/

^-^

----------


## saro0oh

حبيت اسالج فيه مندوب لابوظبي.....؟

----------


## توته الحلوه

ما ادري الغاليه بالنسبه للمندوبين 
طرشت لج رقم مندوب دبي رمسه يمكن لهم فرع ف بوظبي؟؟

----------


## العروس العمانية

صراحه فكره تخبل تخبل وحدها رومنسية

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

والله روووووووووووووووعة الفكرة
يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن على المرور

----------


## !~¤§¦الرهيبة¦§¤

يزاج الله خير 
والله يجعه في ميزان حسناتج
روعه الفكرة

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياااااكم الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## توته الحلوه

> فكرة حلوة
> يزااااااج الله خير


تسلمين اختي

----------


## ميرة صغيرة

ساهمت ببناء مسجد له ولامي بس ماقلتلهم 

ان شاء الله تنفعهم بالاخره

----------


## توته الحلوه

اللهم امين

----------


## توته الحلوه

اسعدني مروركم خواااتي

----------


## CaT G!rL

ما شاء الله فكررررررررررررررررررررررررررة حلوة وااااااااااااايد ان شاء الله اني اسويها 

يزاااااااااااااااج الله خير حبيبتي ع الفكرة الرووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## توته الحلوه

ان شاءالله انج اتسوينها  :Smile:

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## نونه بوظبي

يزاج الله خير الغاليه والله ان ريلي بيستانس ع هالفكره هووااااااااااااايد يحب هالسوالف باجر بروح وبسويلي وحده


وقولو امين الله يوفق بينا بالخير ويبعد عنه بنات الحرام

----------


## توته الحلوه

اللهم امين

----------


## ام ناصر

والله فكره رووووعه .........نضرب عصفورين بحجر هديه واجر

مشكورة الغالية وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## معسوووووول

يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون على المرور

----------


## غلا الروح 1

رووووووووووووووعه فكره والله انها احلى من روعه..
ربى يحفظج ويجزيج عنا كل خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## توته الحلوه

جمعه مباركه

----------


## مس باتشي

جزاج الله ألف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيبتي والله أنا متاكده إن ريلي بيستانس وبذات هو متدين الله يحفظه 
ربـــــــــــــي يخليج

----------


## مس باتشي

بغيت أرقامهم والله فكره بسويله يوم زواجنا على السنه اليايه على شهر 1

----------


## فراشه البنفسج

روعه الفكره 

بس ما يوز انج تتصدقين او تتبرعين عن حد يقدر يتبرع عن عمره هذا الي سمعته من مطوع والله اعلم

----------


## توته الحلوه

> روعه الفكره 
> 
> بس ما يوز انج تتصدقين او تتبرعين عن حد يقدر يتبرع عن عمره هذا الي سمعته من مطوع والله اعلم


الله واعلم يالغاليه انا سالت مطوع وقالي يجوووز والعلم عند الله 

والاعمال بالنيات

----------


## فن القفطان

والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نبض زوجها

ما شالله عليج صدق فكرة ذكيه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن عزيزاتي على المرور

----------


## ام رغوووده

يزاج الله خير على ها الاقتراح واله فكرة حلوة  :Smile: 
.

----------


## على البال

الصراحه الفكرة ولا اروع ... وبطبقها قريب ان شاء الله 
مشكورة اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

حييييييياكم الله عزيزاتي

----------


## نبعة الريحان

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

سويتها يوم صباحيتي وزوجي فرح واايد

وتم يومين يسالني متى بيجهز بئر الماي مالي ههههه

بس عقب نسى السالفه

المهم اني نفذت فكرتج ووايد ارتحت منها

ربي يوفقج وينولج مرادج

----------


## توته الحلوه

الله يسعدج يالغاليه

----------


## عمري زايد

يسلمووووو

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياااكم الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

اااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## توته الحلوه

ااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## الوضيحيه

مشكورة الغاليه عالفكرة الحلوه

----------


## ننوووووسة 2008

مرحبا الغاليه تصدقين انه حرمة أخوي مسويه جي حق أخوي وحق أمي بعد والله وايد استانس أخوي وحتى أمي وفكره بعد حلوه تسوون حق أمهات ريايلكم ولاااا شووو رااايكم

----------


## توته الحلوه

> مرحبا الغاليه تصدقين انه حرمة أخوي مسويه جي حق أخوي وحق أمي بعد والله وايد استانس أخوي وحتى أمي وفكره بعد حلوه تسوون حق أمهات ريايلكم ولاااا شووو رااايكم


حلوه الفكره ووووووايد

----------


## بنت__دبي

هديه وايد حلوه وان شاء الله قريب اتواصل معاهم

وجزاج الله خير يالغاليه

----------


## RAK violet

والله فكرة روعة 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

شي طيب !!

----------


## "شموخ"

والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## al7oor7

> يزاج الله خير
> 
> بي وين براك؟؟؟؟؟؟


الغاليه عدنا جمعية دار البر ف راس الخيمه ابويه ملك الدجاج
انا سويت هالرحكه حق ريلي الشهر اللي طاف بس بدون مااسير الجمعيه عطيت البيزات حق عميه لانه هو مدير الجمعيه سوالنا بير ف اذريبيجان ب720 تقريبا وسويتله مصاحف.. وايد استانس ريلي الحمدلله

----------


## قمر الظاهرة

بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خوااتي ع المروور

----------


## جوهرة111

فكره حلوه

----------


## sense0001

والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## سمره كيوت

ماشاء الله والله فكره وايد حلوه منها اجر وثوالب ومنها هديه مميزه لاغلى الناس وصدقه جاريه له واللهم لاتحرمنا الاجر اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييين.................

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير أختي  :Smile:

----------


## الـدمـانـي

والله فكره روووووووووعه ويديده ..

يزاااج الله كل خير اختي ويعله فميزان حسناتج يارب العالمين .. ^_^

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلموووون ع المرور

----------


## Mrs. khalady

رووووووووووووووووووووعه
ع فكره كنت سااامعه عن هااي الفكره من شهر تقريبااااا

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

صباااااااااااااااح الخيرات

----------


## توته الحلوه

ااااااااااااااب

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع :Smile:

----------


## توته الحلوه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## فرحة عمر

بارك الله فيج وكثر من امثالج غناتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين غناتي

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

بالتوووفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## اييفا

ربي يعطبج العافية بصراحة فكرة و لا تخطر ع البال,,

بس انا من جلبا وين اسير,,,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟عشان,,,اسجل اسمه و اسوي الاجراءات و شو اخذ وياي

----------


## توته الحلوه

جمعية دار البر
وما تاخذين شي غير قيمة الوقف الي انتي بتسوينه

----------


## nanosha

روووعة تسلمين الغالية بسويها على عيد ميلاده لاني خلصصت فلووسي احينه

----------


## توته الحلوه

ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## مـــودي

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااايد فنانه الفكرة

يعطيج ربي العافيه يالغااااااااااااااااليه


 :Smile:

----------


## Al walah

مشكووووووره الغاليه فكره رووووووووووعه ويديده
موفقه ***** الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خوااااااتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

اااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع

----------


## نور حياتي

روعه ان شاء الله بسويها لامي ....

----------


## nonoxnono

دقيتي على الوتر يت بوقتها 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## "أم حمدان"

الفكره وايد حلوه
بس اذا بغيتي اشيا ثانيه انا مستعده اسويلج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون على المرور عزيزاتي

----------


## حنايا القلب

يزااااج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

> الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...

----------


## زهره مرحه

يزاج الله خير الفكره وايد روعه
الله يوفقك دنيا واخره

----------


## توته الحلوه

اميين

----------


## الخجولة 2008

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

بطبقها ان شاء اللـه ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## أم فيصل55

يزاااااااااااج الله كلل الخير يالغالية ع الموضوع القيم

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله حبايبي

----------


## توته الحلوه

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## ba6o6a

روعة مااشاء الله فكرة مميزة ورائعة  :Smile: 
الله يبارك لكم يا رب في الافكارالمميزة ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## بنت روق

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير

----------


## CoOol girl

ما شاء الله عليج الله يحفظج .. مشكوورة عالفكرة الأكثر من رائعة

----------


## حلا راك

حلوة الفكرة بجربها

----------


## bint mother

يزاج الله خير اختي 

والفكره وااااااااايد حلوووه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## غلا الوصل

حلوة الفكرة

----------


## عنود6

ماشاء الله....الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## لُجَين

و لالالالا أروع


بس هاه


جددوا النية


علشان ما يضيع عنكم الاجر


و دعاء تجديد النية هو : اللهم اني اعوذ بك أن اشرك بك شيئا اعلمه، و استغفرك مما لا اعلمه 


أحلى رفع

----------


## موزاني 22

فكره روووووووووووووعه يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## روح نهيان

ماشالله عليج انشالله الله يوفقج دنيا واخر وانشالله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## شهـــــــد

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور خواتي

----------


## مناكير فوشية

يزاااج الله خير الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياااااااكم

----------


## محبوبة الجميع

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## وحدة صريحة

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ايشوووت

ما شي أحلى من هالهديه وبيحصل هدية أجر من الله ,,

يسلموووووووو ع الفكره .......

----------


## زهرة العين

يزاج الله خير أختي



وانا بعد عندي رقم (الرحمة للأعمال الخيرية) في رأس الخيمة ،،،،تشترين أسهم منهم وأقل سهم ب100درهم ،،،،ويعتبر هذا وقف خيري ،،،يسوون مساجد وطباعة صحف وبئر و غيرها من الأعمال الخيرية ،،والمندوب ايي ألين البيت وتعطينه الفلوس ويعطيج فاتورة بالأسهم الي اتشتريتيها ،،،،،نحن سويناها في المدرسة بعد اشتركنا نحن المعلمات واتصلنا فيهم ويونا الين المدرسة ، عاد كل وحده خذت فاتورة باسمها هي او باسم ريلها او امها او أبوها أو اي شخص أنتي تبيه يكون الاسم له ،،،


الي تبا رقمهم فالها طيب بطرشه على الخاص

----------


## توته الحلوه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## غيمة عناد

يزاج الله خير يارب،،،

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## بيشووو

فكرة في غاية الروعة من صوب بيستانس الريال ومن صوب ثاني سوينا خير 

تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون على المرور

----------


## شكوة الحرمان

وايد حلوه الغاليه الفكره
الله يوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## ناعمة_العود

اووووكي بتكون بأسمه بس الاجر بيكون لي طالما انا ادفع صح ولا ؟؟

بس عيبتني الفكره لووول من شوي نزلت موضوع عن اول هديه  :Big Grin:

----------


## المكياج عشقي

والله العظيم احسن وافضل وابقى من كنوز الدنيا 


مشكوره غنااااااااااااااااااااتي ويزاج الله الف خير .... 

بدش الموقع اشيك الحين

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

هدية روعه
مشششششششكورة حبوبه

----------


## Classic_Style

يعطيج العافية

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## توته الحلوه

..........................................

----------


## عاشقة شقى

فكره ولا أرووووووووووع أختي

يزاج الله ألف خيــــــر وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## أم جوجو وخوخو

ما اقدر غير ما شاء الله عليج وعلى تفكيرج الحلو والمفيد..
الله يوفقج

----------


## توته الحلوه

اللهم ,,,
إني أستغفرك ,,

من كل سيئة ارتكبتها ,,
في بياض النهار ,,
وسواد الليل ,,

في ملأ وخلاء ,,
وسر وعلانية ,,

اللهم ,,

استغفرك و أتوب اليك ...
فاغفرلي و ارحمني يا أرحم الرحمين ,,

__________________

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## القطـــى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ره حياتي

مشكوره  :Smile:

----------


## Kill-eyes

جزاج الله خير 
انتي الحينه شوفي الاجر اللي بتحصلينه من ورى هالفكره

----------


## توته الحلوه

> جزاج الله خير 
> انتي الحينه شوفي الاجر اللي بتحصلينه من ورى هالفكره


الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## ديــايــه

حلوه الفكره الصراحه ..

هديه له ف الدنيا وف الاخره ...

وبعد انتي تستفيدين من ها الهديه  :Smile: 

نايس بدال مانخسر اشكثر ع ساعه وبوك وعطور انسوي شي فيه الخير وبينفعه عقب الممات ..

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج خيتووه ..

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع..........

----------


## توته الحلوه

UUUUUUUP

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع............

----------


## soul

جزاك الله الف خير

ممكن رقم المندوب؟

----------


## جنة المشاعر

فكرة ولا أروووووووع

فميزان حسناتج الغالية

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع.............

----------


## لُجَين

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم عنووودي

ماشاء الله عليج فكرة عجيبة بصراحة الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## محبوبة الجميع

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## القلب الطيب\

يزاج الله الف خير 
الفكرة اجنن
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياااااااارب

----------


## شمس2009

يزاج الله ألف خير عجيبة الأفكار

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع.............

----------


## أم_عبدالعزيز

فكره صج صج روعه ان شالله بسويها له فديته يستاهل كل خير ويزاج الله الف خير ع الموضوع

----------


## الغاوية22

فكره وااااااااااااااايد حلوة ,,,يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## غالية 2

ماشاء الله على فكرتج الحلوه

----------


## توته الحلوه

مروووووووووووكم الاحلى

----------


## mayadah99

والله فكـــــــــــــرة واااااايد حلوة,,
يــــــــــــزاج الله الف خيــــــــــــر يا ام خليفــــة,,

----------


## توته الحلوه

من ذوقج ..............

----------


## أم الكندي

الله أروع هدية والله
بسويها ان شاء الله

----------


## فتاة حالمة

الله حلوة وااااااااااااايد الفكرة
بسويها ان شاءالله وفي ميزان حسناااتج يارب كل اللي بسون هالفكرة
ماشالله عطيني شوي من الحسنات لووووووووووول سوالف ^^

----------


## توته الحلوه

الله يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## فطمطم

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين غناتي

----------


## العاااامرية

وجزيتي الفردوس اختي والله انها احلى هدية سمعت عنها فحياتي .....

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## ام_نونا

يسلموووووووو عالفكره جنان :Astaghfor:

----------


## Om 7aMda

رووووووووووووووووعه مب بس حلوة ...  :Smile:  
تسلمين

----------


## دموع الهدى

يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## moooon98

رووووووعة الفكرة
يزاج الله خير

----------


## keep_rak

والله حلوه الفكرة
بس شوي صعب علي التنفيذ ياريت اقدر

----------


## توته الحلوه

اذا بغيتيني اساعدج فالج طيب

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## توته الحلوه

.............................................

----------


## * LALO *

فكره اكثر من روعه 

يزاج الله خير الغلااااا

----------


## أحب رشودي

والله يا أختي عيبتني الفكرة واااايد وبسويها إنشاء الله

----------


## دلوعه الكل

رووووووووووعه الفكره والحمد الله سويتهااااا 

والله كشخه ودي كل شهر اسوي ومب شرط لي او حد اعرفه حتى لو تكون بس جيه لوجه الله 

والله يرحمنا برحمته الواسعه 


ااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## دلوعة1

فكرة حلوة ومشكووووووورة الغلا

----------


## أميرة بوظبي

جزاج الله خير ...

----------


## سيدة الوروود

والله هذي احلى هديه ممكن اهديها له

مشكووووووووره غناتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## M!ss angle

احلى هديه والله 

بس يختيه انا اللي اعرفه حفر البير يسوونه ب 3000 او اكثر..فالهند ..؟؟

مادري يختلف في سريلانكا ...؟؟

ممكن تعطييني رقمهم الغاليه لانه موقعهم ما يفتح  :Frown:

----------


## beby kyooot

مميزة والله
 :Smile:  يزاج الله خير عالافكار وننتضر يديدج

----------


## توته الحلوه

> احلى هديه والله 
> 
> بس يختيه انا اللي اعرفه حفر البير يسوونه ب 3000 او اكثر..فالهند ..؟؟
> 
> مادري يختلف في سريلانكا ...؟؟
> 
> ممكن تعطييني رقمهم الغاليه لانه موقعهم ما يفتح


 استفسر من عندهم اخير بطرش لج رقمهم

----------


## توته الحلوه

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

فكرتج حلوه يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووووون

----------


## توته الحلوه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

----------


## أم منصور 2009

لا تعليق الفكرة أكثر من روعه ... الله يوفقج

----------


## دانة ثمينة

جزاك الله خيرا
فككككككككككككككرة رااااااااااائعة

----------


## بدر0البدور

روووعه الفكرة

----------


## صمت الفراشه

روووووووووووووووووووووعه الفكره

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووووون

----------


## CaT G!rL

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ويزاااج الله خير ع الفكرة

----------


## still night

يزاج الله خييييييييير وفكرة حلوه وااااااااااااايد

----------


## حزن قلبي

روعة ...............

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووون

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## جورى1977

الله الله الله فكرة روووووووووووووووووووووعة يزاج الله خير الله يعطيج الي في خاطرج

----------


## توته الحلوه

ameeeeeeeen

----------


## Dubai Dream

أنا حترت شو أييب حق ريلي قبل كم من يوم كفلة يتيمة باسمة لأنه ماعندي بنات وبعدني ماعطيته بعطيه في ذكرى ملجتنا

----------


## حرم الحارثي

افففففففففف ماشالله عالفكره شي عجيب والله

----------


## ماخذ القلب

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه الفكره 

سامعه فيها قبل وحده مسوتنها وحطيتها فبالي ،، بس ما كنت اعرف التفاصيل .. 

يزاج الله الف خيــــــر والله يوفقج *

----------


## بنااناا

واايد حلووه الفكره

----------


## توته الحلوه

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## أم طيفاني

يزاااااااااااااج الله خير.....

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووووووون

----------


## توته الحلوه

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## Cavalli_Girl

يزاج الله خير .. احلى هديه ^^

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يعطيج العافية فكرة حلوة ويديده

----------


## البراعم

يااااااااااااسلام عليييج حفظج الله فكرة كلمة روعه شوي عليها...................
تسلمييييييييييييين
وفقج الله لي مايراضه انشالله وجعلج من اهل الجنه يارب
واجرج عظيم لو سوها البانت انشااالله

----------


## بنت عثمان

موضوعج حلو

----------


## cinnabon

ما شاء الله عليج 
فكرة وايد حلوة 

مشكورة

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلموووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## مـــــريم

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## شوق الدار

يزاج الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييير فكره رهيييييييييييييييييييبه حبيبتي

----------


## sulmar

يزاج الله خير
فكرة روعه

----------


## توته الحلوه

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## قطرة ألم

روعه فكرة الهديه

وايد حلوه

يبالي اجرب

----------


## دمعة شقى

فكره حلوه والله  :Smile: 
بزاج الله خير ..

----------


## توته الحلوه

tslmoooooooon

----------


## beby kyooot

تسلمين الغالية عالفكرة

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## أم اليمامة

هدية حلوه

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

جمعه مباركه

----------


## بين قلبين

ماشاء الله عليج بصراحة عمري ما سمعت حد يعطي هذي النصيحة
بصراحة مب عارفة شو أكتب غير
بارك الله فيج[COLOR="red"][/COLOR]

----------


## سما قطر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الأمل الساطع

الصراااحه الفكره طرررر
وان شاء الله بسويها لريلي بيوم زواجنا اذا الله راد

----------


## apple(^^)

فكرة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ...تجنن
بافكر اسويهى بيوم زواجي الاول
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## توته الحلوه

TSLMOOOOOOOOOOON

----------


## وردة دبي!

جعله الله في ميزاااااااااااااااان حسناتك

----------


## perfectionist

حلوه الفكره بس عادي جي اتصدق عن حد؟ اقصد يجوز ولا؟ ماعندي فكره عن الموضوع ياريت اللي يعرفون يفيدونا

----------


## توته الحلوه

هي الغاليه انا سالت قالي يجوز

----------


## مربوشة دبي

بالتوفيق الغاااااااااااااااليه

----------


## خسوووفه

مشكوره يا اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم شمسان

وااايد روووووعه الفكره يزاج اللله الف خير بس الرابط اللي محطيته مايشتغل ياريت تعدلينه لانه خاطري اسوي لريلي جيه

----------


## توته الحلوه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## توته الحلوه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## KIFY

بصراحه الفكره وووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد عيبتني 
مشكوره الغاليه 
ويزاج الله الف خير
بس الرابط مايشتغل

----------


## شووواقي

صراحه سالفه الطوي وكفاله اليتيم واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه ربي يتمملج على خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## ومــVIPــن

ويييييييييييييييييه جنج تقرين افكاري انا كنت ناويه اسويلة جيه ... 
وان شاء عشهر الياي في عيد ميلاده ...

----------


## H&M2009

تسلمين روعه الفكره

----------


## روح الشامسي

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## توته الحلوه

حيااكم الله

----------


## سفيرةالإمارات

يزاج الله خير على الفكرة القيمة

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## أم حمودي ليش

يزاج الله الف خير على الفكرة

----------


## alo0oya

روعه الفكره تسلم ايدج

----------


## @بدويه@

بتصديقين انا كنت داخله القسم وانا في أفكر اقول شو بهدي ريلي

ويا موضوعج فويهي 

بصراحه فكره حلووووووووووه وواااايد عيبتني واكيد بتعيب ريلي

مشكوووره ويزاج الله خير حبيبتي

وربي يرزقج ويوفقج ويعطيج إللي في بالج ياارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

رووووعه الفكره
في موآآزين حسنآآآآآآآتج ان شآآآء الله

أكيد بتعيبه الحركه وبيستآآآآآآآنس علي  :Smile: 
ربي يووفقج ويسعدج

----------


## منورة

فكره جهنميه ما خطرت على بالنا ابدا الله ايخليج النا ونستفيد من افكارج والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين يالغاليه

----------


## بنت المنهالي

حلوه الفكره

ربي يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكن الله

----------


## @وردة جوري@

للرفع

----------


## العنوود2009

ربي يوفقج ويزاج الله الف خير الغاليه وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج
اذا فالعين من الهلال الاحمر صح؟

----------


## FM.

صراحه وايد فكرج حلوه...
راح تاخذين الاجر انشالله

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

يزااااااج الله خيييييييييييير

----------


## توته الحلوه

ان شاءالله

----------


## توته الحلوه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

يزاج الله خير................

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلموون

----------


## roqaya99

أنا سوييتها 
حفرت له بئرماء بباكستان

----------


## توته الحلوه

الله يسعدكم

----------


## أم جويرية

فديت أختي توتة الحلوة بصراحة فكرة روعة يجعلها ربي بميزان حسناتج فكرة مميزة كامتياز بضاعتج موفقة دائما يا رب

----------


## توته الحلوه

من ذووووقج ياالغاليه

----------


## توته الحلوه

...............................

----------


## توته الحلوه

فوووووووق

----------


## توته الحلوه

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم ..
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم ..
إنك حميد مجيد ..

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

فكرة حلو 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

........................................

----------


## الدانة

عيبتني ^^

----------


## الدبه

ابا مندوب العين ممكن

----------


## توته الحلوه

اتصليبي على دار البر عندهم ارقام المندوبين

----------


## توته الحلوه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post17961564

شوفوا الموضوع

----------


## esm_3la_msama

niiiiiiiiiice idea

----------


## um3afari

> والله احلى هديه واحلى فكره
> 
> جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلموون

----------


## دمعة الماسة

يزاج الله الف خير على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الرحمن

----------


## ام وزوز

الهديه روعه بس عندي سؤال هل اني ادفع عنه صدقه جاريه وهو عايش يجوز او لا

----------


## أم شموسة

فديتج والله 

ها كله من ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ميووومه

يزاج الله خير اختي عالفكرة الحلوة

----------


## توته الحلوه

> الهديه روعه بس عندي سؤال هل اني ادفع عنه صدقه جاريه وهو عايش يجوز او لا


 
ما اعرف  :Frown:

----------


## روح الفانيليا

يزاج الله خير و فكرررررررررررره حلوة و يديدة ^^

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووون

----------


## روحانيه

وااايد حلوه الفكره 
الله لا يحرمنا تواصلج وافكارج المبدعه 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## luluq8

خووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش هديه

بي فى مندووبه؟؟

بس السايت مو راضي يفتح

----------


## توته الحلوه

اتصلي فيهم دايركت جمعية دار البر

----------


## (أم عناد)

*الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ... الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ^____________^ ...*

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووون

----------


## megastore

*احلا فكره سمعت عنها في حياتي
ربي يوفقج و يجزيج الف الف خير*

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## توته الحلوه

UP>>>>>

----------


## um_3washi

لله ايوفقج اختي الغالية ...

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا...

----------


## توته الحلوه

...............................

----------


## ريحة مخمرية

فكرتج وااااااايد حلوة

ربي يرزقج من فضله

----------


## عليا بنت سيف

للأمانه أختي اورع هدية في الدنيا تعتبر 
بارك الله فيج 
وربي يجعله في ميزان حسانج 
اللخ يجزيج الخير في الدنيا وآخره

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## انا طبعي كذا

الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية

----------


## موزه السويدي

حلوه الفكره ربي يجزيج الجنه

----------


## ام راشد وسالم

تسلميم يالغالي فكرتج وااايد حلوه الله يرزقج خير

----------


## نـــونـــي

فكره جميله

----------


## توته الحلوه

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## توته الحلوه

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## أم زايـــــــد

يعني كل شهر ادفع 850 ولا بس مره وحده

----------


## توته الحلوه

بس مره وحده

----------


## *أمل*

ثااااااااااا^__~اااااااااااانكس

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووووون

----------


## توته الحلوه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## حوردبي

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## مريومه **

ربي يعطيج الف عافيه على هالفكره الحلوه
واااااايد عيبتني 
وان شالله بسويهااااااا وبميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين على المرور

----------


## أم البطلH

مشكوره الغاليه على هذي الفكره الرائعه ويزاج الله خير 
وتخيلي الأجر اللي بتحصلينه من ورا أي وحده تطبق هذي الفكره الطيبه

----------


## توته الحلوه

الله يتقبل منا يارب

----------


## عين الإمارات

أحلـى فكره ،، وأحلــى هدية 

يزاج الله كل خيـــــــــر


،,

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووون

----------


## توته الحلوه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## توته الحلوه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## مرود كحالي

رووووووووووووووووووووعه والله 
واكيد فيها اجر باذن الله
تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## فساتين اسبشل

طرشيلي رقم الريال اللي ايي لين البيت ع الخاص اذا ممكن

----------


## اميره صمت

بارك الله فيج 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووون

----------


## غلا2010

جزاك الله خير

----------


## غلا2010

سبحاااااااااااااااااااانك

----------


## غلا2010

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## غلا2010

يزاج الله خير

----------


## a4nhs

جاري التطبيق لاغلى الناس

----------


## توته الحلوه

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## توته الحلوه

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## almaziona

ماشاءالله عليج الفكره وايد حلوه والله يجزيج الخير

----------


## العوف

يسلمووو

----------


## توته الحلوه

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## egret

يزاج الله الف خير على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلموووون

----------


## دلع ريلها

وااااااااااااااايد حلوه الفكره

----------


## Elhamh

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يسلموووووووو
فكره ولا اروع

----------


## رعشهـ خفوق

فكره واااايد حلوووه 

ان شاء الله بسويهاأأ 

مشكوورهـ حبوبهـ ويزاج الله الف خيير

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## دخوون

ماشااااااااء الله فكره روووووووووعه ربي يجزاج الجنه يارب..

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميييييييييعا

----------


## lolo girl

يت في وقتها بصراحه .......

يااااااااااي فديتج << تحمست

----------


## أم حآرث

بتوفيق أن شاء الله

----------


## pink_crush

الفكره اكثر من رائعه 

اليووم بالذات وانا اتعشى مع زوجي 

قالي خااطري اتبنا بنت [ من هذووله اللي يطرشوون لهم بيزات بس ] وهم عند اهالييهم 

بس مب عارف كيف 

شكلي بسوي له إياها ^_^

----------


## * نور الهدى *

فكرة رائعة
ربي يسعدك ويسدد خطاك للخير
بوركتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

حييييييييييييييياكم

----------


## شهدوني

جزاج الله خير على هالفكرة الحلوة

الله لا يحرمج من الاجر انشاالله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين

----------


## قلوب العذارى

انا فكرت بهالفكره وراح اسويها لريلي ان شاء جريب

----------


## روح الشامسي1

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

----------


## حبوبةالطايفة

ما شاء الله عليج ...

----------


## Um meera001

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

الله يجزيج خير..

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمووووووووووون

----------


## غدر الليالي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Miss.Feminine

ما يجووز 

سألت انا و بنت عمي فالاوقاف قلت لها اسئلي 

قالت ماا يجووز كنت ابا اسويها و سألت 

قالوا بعد عمر طويل لا وافتهم المنيه يجووز 

اما و هم عايشين لا 

و لو و هم عايشين يكون من مالهم الخاص و بعلمهم !! 

اسئلوا قبل لا تفتووون يا جمااعه

----------


## توته الحلوه

> ما يجووز 
> 
> سألت انا و بنت عمي فالاوقاف قلت لها اسئلي 
> 
> قالت ماا يجووز كنت ابا اسويها و سألت 
> 
> قالوا بعد عمر طويل لا وافتهم المنيه يجووز 
> 
> اما و هم عايشين لا 
> ...


 
اختي انا ساله شيخ ديم وقالي يجوز وتسمى الهبه ف الاسلام

----------


## Miss.Feminine

> اختي انا ساله شيخ ديم وقالي يجوز وتسمى الهبه ف الاسلام


هبه هديه 

لكن الاجر ما بيرووح للي وهبيله هالشي ! 

بيروحلج انتي

----------


## توته الحلوه

والله يا اختي من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى 

انا سالت الشيخ وهو رد عليه 

انه جائز

والقبول عند الله سبحانه 

حبيت اطرح الفكره فيها نفع للمسلمين بغض النظر اذا بيحل راعي الهديه الاجر او لا 

ولكن المنتفع الاول بيكون للمسلمين 

وانما الاعمال بالنيات

----------


## عواشــــ

الله ايوفقج اختي الغالية

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## m3andah

يعطيج العافيه ..فكرة حلوة

----------


## روحي غلا2

يزاج الله خير

----------


## waham

اختي بس يتمون ياخذون شهريا عقب والا الطوي هاي جيمته مثلا محدد

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## فطًامي

واااايد حلوه

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم الكادي

****** بجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد الفكرررررررررررره جناااااااااااان****
$$$$$ ربـــــــــــــــــــــي يحفـــــــــــــــــــظج ويكرمج مـــــــن أوسع أبوابه$$$$$

----------


## *فراشة حلوة*

جزاج الله ألف خير عالأفكار الحلوة

----------


## توته الحلوه

uuuuuup

----------


## راعية الدار.

ماشاء الله فكره وايد حلوه

----------


## nice world 20

فكره رااااااائعه

----------


## دلوعة باباتي&

يعطيج العافيه اختي حلوه الفكره.. فميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ..

----------

